# Flip flops for guys



## ACB (Apr 23, 2010)

I only wear flip flops during the summer. But when I actually go to buy them, I get a little bit confused. I have no idea if they're too big or too small. How much room should there be from the toes to the front of the flip flop? And how much room should there be from the heel to the back of the flip flop?

Depending on the shoes, my usual shoe size is 11 or 12. So when buying flip flops, should I wear a size up or a size down? My feet are a bit wide, so does this play an important part in buying flip flops?

Also, several different pairs of flip flops have caught my interest. The 'Reef Smoothy', the 'Reef Contour Smoothy', and the 'Quiksilver Carver'. Do any of you guys own a pair of at least one of these? Have you had good wearing experiences with any of them?

Thanks for taking the time to read this thread. Any feedback is greatly appreciated!


----------



## KenAF (Apr 23, 2010)

Opinions may differ, but I don't think flops are appropriate unless you're on or near a beach.

Feet are either 11 or 12, not both. Different shoes are sized differently, so _when possible_, try both sizes to see what provides the best fit. If between two sizes, I usually opt for the larger size to avoid potential discomfort.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

As I remember it(read it somewhere)you want there to be at least 1 inch room of sole over the whole foot so that it will fit properly.:icon_smile_big:


Also, I hope we see some nice sunny weather this year. (looking outside at the rain in Tacoma right now).


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

KenAF said:


> Opinions may differ, but I don't think flops are appropriate unless you're on or near a beach.


...and the showers in campgrounds.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd check out the flip-flops from Rainbow--the company's out of San Clemente, California. They're supposed to contour to your feet.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

*slinks back to trad forum*


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

^^^ This just in from the Trad Forum...


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

ACB said:


> I only wear flip flops during the summer. But when I actually go to buy them, I get a little bit confused. I have no idea if they're too big or too small. How much room should there be from the toes to the front of the flip flop? And how much room should there be from the heel to the back of the flip flop?
> 
> Depending on the shoes, my usual shoe size is 11 or 12. So when buying flip flops, should I wear a size up or a size down? My feet are a bit wide, so does this play an important part in buying flip flops?
> 
> ...


I had a great experience with Chaco flip flops like these.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Never, ever wear flip flops unless you are in a shower. As a matter of fact, unless you are a Spartan or a Roman Legionaire, I do not want to see toes.


----------



## BankerBrad (Sep 29, 2008)

Go with Reefs. Nothing is better for comfort, quality and value.


----------



## ExecAccess (Jan 1, 2010)

Ah.....haven't heard them called flip flops for years. In Oz they are called thongs! Not to be confused with g-strings. I had some very interesting shopping experiences when I first arrived in Oz!


----------



## Turbine 205 (Feb 8, 2010)

KenAF said:


> Feet are either 11 or 12, not both.


Not entirely true. I hae the misfortune of having a (uk) size 10 right foor and a, wait for it......... size *12* left foot. Luckily I never get lost as i always walk in huge circles. Does make buying shoes hellish but there are a few fantastic places out there which are more than ready to accommodate freaks like me, and i will sing the praises of the mighty *Shiptong and Hennage* for their great service to me over the years.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I like Rainbow sandals for the beach myself. They last forever and have a wonderful guarantee on them. Although, these things are not cheap anymore. I have had my pair for five plus years or so and I noticed the other day they are 40+ bucks!

KM


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Flip Flops are suitable at the beach, pool or when scooting off to the shower at the Bunny Ranch. They are only slightly better then Crocs.


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

I am a big fan of Olukai. You can get them at Nordstrom, or check out online.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I will not comment on whether I like or recommend patients wear "flip flops", etc., since that wasn't the original question. However, when my patients are set on wearing "flip flops", the brands I recommend most often include Chaco, Keen, and Moszkitos. Each one of these offer decent support and I believe each offer a higher quality product and better value than Rainbow.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

They have a role. The classic Reefs are more like pure beachwear, but the versions with leather or braided thongs can be appropriate elsewhere. I have a pair of Vineyard Vines flip flops with madras thongs.

Whether you'll have much use for them does depend on your lifestyle. Clearly they're extremely casual, but they look fine. I'll wear them to a sports bar around the corner to watch a game in the afternoon or have a beer on the patio. If you go to a resort or resort town in the summer, you can pretty much live in them there.

I think they look better with khakis than with jeans. The heavy weight of denim seems to conflict with the minimalism of flip flops. It should also be pretty warm if you're going to wear them outside of your own property. Something about matching flip flops with a light jacket sends the message that you were just to lazy to put on shoes, rather than that you chose something appropriate for the occasion.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

jjskywlker said:


> I am a big fan of Olukai. You can get them at Nordstrom, or check out online.


+1

I have 2 pair. Flip flops are not my favorite, but these are the best ones I have ever owned.


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

I have some Island Slipper "flip-flops" best I have ever had, and they are actually made in Hawaii.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

There is no such thing as a good flip flop. They are evil incarnate. Rubbing the sensitive flesh between the toes. Making horrid noises. Impossible to move quickly in in an emergency. Make you walk funny. Never ever buy or wear them. Your hurting all of humanity.

Get some sandals. (Berk style 2 or 3 strap only). All the good parts of a flip-flop with out the whole "a baby kitten dies every time you wear them" evil. Leather and cork only. Anything else is blasphemy. Look so good and classic that you can wear them with anything up to Khaki's and a sports coat (when doing the resort thing.) Great look with rumpled linen summer slacks!

I feel strongly about this.


----------



## Mordred (Apr 20, 2010)

David_E said:


> There is no such thing as a good flip flop. They are evil incarnate. Rubbing the sensitive flesh between the toes. Making horrid noises. Impossible to move quickly in in an emergency. Make you walk funny. Never ever buy or wear them. Your hurting all of humanity.
> 
> Get some sandals. (Berk style 2 or 3 strap only). All the good parts of a flip-flop with out the whole "a baby kitten dies every time you wear them" evil. Leather and cork only. Anything else is blasphemy. Look so good and classic that you can wear them with anything up to Khaki's and a sports coat (when doing the resort thing.) Great look with rumpled linen summer slacks!
> 
> I feel strongly about this.


Oh no. God no. Sandals? 
With straps?!? - they've always seemed like the preserve of Bedouins, and people who insist on wearing them .................with socks - The Horror! 
Wear flip flops, they at least prevent the wearer from any sock related atrocities and if some baby kittens have to die don't feel too bad about it - baby kittens grow into full blown cats, and that there is a deal breaker.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> I only wear flip flops during the summer


You mean you don't wear a shirt, or pants, or even underwear? What do your neigbors say?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

NOOOOOOoooooooo!!


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

I wear flip flops a lot during our hot summers but mostly around the house/yard. I own three pairs of Reefs and they are durable and relatively comfortable. They make them in leather as well as rubber. For the backyard cookout you might consider one of their models with the bottle opener in the sole (yes folks, the height of class but it will make people laugh). 

Flip flops in town are questionable. Look around at people who wear them and decide if you truly want to look like them. Boat shoes or closed toe shoes made from woven leather might be a better choice.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

Mordred said:


> Oh no. God no. Sandals?
> With straps?!? - they've always seemed like the preserve of Bedouins, and people who insist on wearing them .................with socks - The Horror!
> Wear flip flops, they at least prevent the wearer from any sock related atrocities and if some baby kittens have to die don't feel too bad about it - baby kittens grow into full blown cats, and that there is a deal breaker.


Only 2 or 3 thick straps - One just before the toes, one before the start of the ankle, and if one needs "training wheels" because they are a recovering degenerate flipflop (Or Kitten Stomping Hell Moccasins as they should be more accurately be referred to) wearer, a final strap flopping somewhere near the heel. Anything more or less and they are just sissy. At the end of summer the correctly clad summer feet should have two distinct light parallel "racing stripes" branded across them. Any other markings and your simply doing it wrong!

We are united in our mutual contempt of socks + sandals.

However your affront to cats means we must be eternal sworn enemies I'm afraid. ( I MIGHT have forgiven you your defense Satan's Slip-ons - the thong is to accommodate his cloven hooves - as ignorance can be corrected.)


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

David_E said:


> There is no such thing as a good flip flop. They are evil incarnate. Rubbing the sensitive flesh between the toes. Making horrid noises. Impossible to move quickly in in an emergency. Make you walk funny. Never ever buy or wear them. Your hurting all of humanity.
> 
> Get some sandals. (Berk style 2 or 3 strap only). All the good parts of a flip-flop with out the whole "a baby kitten dies every time you wear them" evil. Leather and cork only. Anything else is blasphemy. Look so good and classic that you can wear them with anything up to Khaki's and a sports coat (when doing the resort thing.) Great look with rumpled linen summer slacks!
> 
> I feel strongly about this.


I'm going to have to strongly disagree. Sandals do not look any better than flip flops. Personally, I think they look worse. But they don't make as much noise, so I'll concede that point.

Btw, I call them slippers. If your going to wear them, make sure your geographic location is okay with it. If you live in the NE or midwest or somewhere like Minnesota, probably not the best idea. If you live in Hawaii, they're a must.

As for fashionable ones, something with smooth leather is preferable. Suede linings will just collect all the dirt and gunk. Plus, it will smell really bad. I recently bought Olukais and they are pretty nice. Could look cleaner, but definitely better than Rainbows.


----------



## Lamarque (Oct 7, 2009)

I replaced flip-flops and sandals in my wardrobe with boat shoes two or so years ago. I've never regretted it.


----------



## IlliniFlyer (Sep 20, 2009)

David_E said:


> There is no such thing as a good flip flop. They are evil incarnate. Rubbing the sensitive flesh between the toes. Making horrid noises. Impossible to move quickly in in an emergency. Make you walk funny. Never ever buy or wear them. Your hurting all of humanity.


Flip flops don't hurt my feet at all. Boat shoes rub my heels and top of my feet. They are less comfortable. Go figure.



Lamarque said:


> I replaced flip-flops and sandals in my wardrobe with boat shoes two or so years ago. I've never regretted it.


What I find amusing about this thread is that the disgust over flips flops echoes the previous disgust I have heard regarding boat shoes. Perhaps it's my California roots, but I find flip flops to be far more appealing than boat shoes. To me boat shoes look out of place anywhere outside of a yacht club. I'm sure several here feel the same sentiment toward flip flops away from the beach or pool. To each his own...

I've had good success with the Chaco flips (both regular and leather).


----------



## Mordred (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah, actually I'm going to jump on the boat shoe band - wagon here.
They can be worn without socks, they are mostly made of leather , and no one has to look at your feet. 
They look good, and ought to be a lot more comfortable than anything you need to split your foot, or lash round your foot to wear.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I think that boat shoes are the best, and certainly most trad, answer. If I'm going to be at the beach and spending a lot of time wading in the water, however, I will wear sandals. Unlike others, I prefer a sandal that has a strap around the ankle to keep it from flopping around. Socks with sandals are horrible in my opinion, and I will never wear flip-flops.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, the sandal/sock look is very popular in my area. 



(shuddering)


----------



## Mordred (Apr 20, 2010)

BLIMEY!!
and green socks at that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, we all know the socks should have been those white ankle socks, designed for wear with our athletic shoes...perhaps(!)?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Grayson said:


> ^^^ This just in from the Trad Forum...


Thank you, I haven't laughed this hard all day. Seriously, wear sandals in moderation (to the mailbox) and you're fine. I have one pair - a pair of zori from Japan I bought on vacation. The style there is that it is cool if you have your heel hanging over the back edge a bit. But this is most likely just Japan.


----------



## nogm1030 (Jun 18, 2009)

KRMaley said:


> I like Rainbow sandals for the beach myself. They last forever and have a wonderful guarantee on them. Although, these things are not cheap anymore. I have had my pair for five plus years or so and I noticed the other day they are 40+ bucks!
> 
> KM


My wife lived at the beach when we started dating and she introduced me to Rainbox flops. I have 2 pairs -- one made out of leather and one made out of (believe it or not) hemp fiber. Over time, they do conform around you feet and are incredibly durable and comfortable. We don't live near a beach now but I'll still wear them when I need to run quick errands. If you want a good pair of flops, I highly recommend them.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ekphrastic said:


> I'd check out the flip-flops from Rainbow--the company's out of San Clemente, California. They're supposed to contour to your feet.


+1 for Rainbow flip-flops. Very comfortable, going on my 4th pair. I wear a 9M and got the medium size. I like the flip flop to extend as little as possible in front of my toes and behind my heels but obviously your toes and heel should not extend past the flip flop


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

Agreed, I won't wear boat shoes unless I'm on a boat. Every instance that you would wear boat shoes I would replace with loafers, driving mocs, or flip flops in increasing order of casualness.



IlliniFlyer said:


> What I find amusing about this thread is that the disgust over flips flops echoes the previous disgust I have heard regarding boat shoes. Perhaps it's my California roots, but I find flip flops to be far more appealing than boat shoes. To me boat shoes look out of place anywhere outside of a yacht club. I'm sure several here feel the same sentiment toward flip flops away from the beach or pool. To each his own...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Last summer in London I bought a pair of Crocs flip flops (half price in Lillywhites), the type with the v strap between the first 2 toes, extremely comfortable, very cushioned and moulded to the shape of the foot. much more ocmfortable than any sandals I've ever worn. Unlike basic one-piece foam, plastic or rubber flip flops, which I don't like, these are constructed from 2 parts: the shell (hitting the street) and the cushioned sole (hitting the feet).

Apart from the colour and that personalised logo, mine, which are olive green (street) and orange (feet) are of this
model. https://www.blogcdn.com/www.thatsfit.com/media/2008/03/pmlb2-4611537dt.jpg


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

Resurrecting this necrothread to see if there are any updates to brands etc. Looking to replace cheap pair of sandals/flip-flops as sole has flaked off and are slipping. New pair will be used around pool, in backyard, home, at beach, but otherwise won't be worn publicly. Brands mentioned in this thread include Rainbow, Chaco, and Olukais. Also looking at Hari Mari. Would be willing to spend around $100 if argument can made they are worth double typical price. They will get wet, and ideally should have little to no break in. I'm not sure if being wet will exclude leather or not, so any opinions if there are any other brands I should look at, or if those previously mentioned have dropped in quality etc.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm quite sure you can find what you're looking for at Walmart for <$10.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

HeartMD said:


> Resurrecting this necrothread to see if there are any updates to brands etc. Looking to replace cheap pair of sandals/flip-flops as sole has flaked off and are slipping. New pair will be used around pool, in backyard, home, at beach, but otherwise won't be worn publicly. Brands mentioned in this thread include Rainbow, Chaco, and Olukais. Also looking at Hari Mari. Would be willing to spend around $100 if argument can made they are worth double typical price. They will get wet, and ideally should have little to no break in. I'm not sure if being wet will exclude leather or not, so any opinions if there are any other brands I should look at, or if those previously mentioned have dropped in quality etc.


Chaco is just far and away the best brand for sandals which aren't going to fall apart midstride or trip you up.

Really, why not get something which is good quality, can serve as a camp shoe, a shower shoe at a pool or campground (or abroad), a beach shoe, and so on.

I even get Chaco for my daughter now that she's big enough to wear actual shoes.

(I will say that Chaco is decidedly sport/casual looking, but I myself don't really wear "dressy" sandals, so I've never really looked into more leather or fitted brands of that type. They're basically sport sandals.)

DH


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

SG_67 said:


> I'm quite sure you can find what you're looking for at Walmart for <$10.


or some other store that sells them inexpensively.


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

SG_67 said:


> I'm quite sure you can find what you're looking for at Walmart for <$10.


Of course, I could get a cheap pair. Are you implying that price to quality are not worth the money for more expensive brands? Or since I'm just using them around the house there is no need to spend more than $10?


----------



## twoinhandknot (Jan 25, 2017)

HeartMD said:


> Of course, I could get a cheap pair. Are you implying that price to quality are not worth the money for more expensive brands? Or since I'm just using them around the house there is no need to spend more than $10?


I mean... it's a flip flop. Pretty disposable, I would think. Never really thought to spend much money on them.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

HeartMD said:


> Of course, I could get a cheap pair. Are you implying that price to quality are not worth the money for more expensive brands? Or since I'm just using them around the house there is no need to spend more than $10?





twoinhandknot said:


> I mean... it's a flip flop. Pretty disposable, I would think. Never really thought to spend much money on them.


I think that pretty much sums it up. In the end, we're talking about a layer of foam plastic. I have a pair of Adidas sandals I bought for $15 for the same purpose. They're going strong now for nearly 10 years.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

Not a fan. Only at the beach or pool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

HeartMD said:


> Resurrecting this necrothread to see if there are any updates to brands etc. Looking to replace cheap pair of sandals/flip-flops as sole has flaked off and are slipping. New pair will be used around pool, in backyard, home, at beach, but otherwise won't be worn publicly. Brands mentioned in this thread include Rainbow, Chaco, and Olukais. Also looking at Hari Mari. Would be willing to spend around $100 if argument can made they are worth double typical price. They will get wet, and ideally should have little to no break in. I'm not sure if being wet will exclude leather or not, so any opinions if there are any other brands I should look at, or if those previously mentioned have dropped in quality etc.


Island slipper is the way to go. I wear flip flops damn near everyday. I work from home, and prefer not going barefoot around the house. I walk the dog three times a day, and all of that wearing island slippers from Allen Edmonds, under a $100 on sale right now. I've had these about a year now, and I won't consider any others until these fall apart.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

twoinhandknot said:


> I mean... it's a flip flop. Pretty disposable, I would think. Never really thought to spend much money on them.


They sell flip flops at the dollar stores.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

swils8610 said:


> Not a fan. Only at the beach or pool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


+1 and when taking a shower in a community shower!


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

> Opinions may differ, but I don't think flops are appropriate unless you're on or near a beach.


My daughter corrected me, saying that they're now referred to as sandals. She was silent on whether Arizona, Nevada and New Mexico counted as beaches.

I use OluKai "sandals" and have found them comfortable and with good support.

https://www.olukai.com/ohana.html?color=mustang-mustang


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

For the beach and pool use only, I have tried numerous flip flops/sandles, but have always found the toe strap to rub raw the skin between my big and second toe. I even went as far as investing in a pair of Rockports, but after a few hours, had the same problem.

I have since been using Minnetonka moccasins at the beach and pool. They don't mind chlorinated or salt water, and have the added benefit of being acceptable looking when transitioning to a seaside casual restaurant for lunch.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

But won't they cause foot problems down the road?


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

momsdoc,

Not being familiar with Minnetonka moccasins, I clicked on them in your post. Are those the ones you mean?


----------



## HeartMD (Feb 6, 2015)

Howard said:


> But won't they cause foot problems down the road?


This is what an Auburn University study would suggest. https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008...s-may-lead-to-foot-pain/comment-page-16/?_r=0

Worn for short periods of time in appropriate places as we have been discussing should not be an issue. Wearing daily as some people want to do all summer could cause issues not only with feet but also back and hips.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

HeartMD said:


> This is what an Auburn University study would suggest. https://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008...s-may-lead-to-foot-pain/comment-page-16/?_r=0
> 
> Worn for short periods of time in appropriate places as we have been discussing should not be an issue. Wearing daily as some people want to do all summer could cause issues not only with feet but also back and hips.


I would wear socks, I just would not want to have my feet exposed or I may wind up bumping into something while walking down the street and hurt one or all of my toes.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

tda003 said:


> momsdoc,
> 
> Not being familiar with Minnetonka moccasins, I clicked on them in your post. Are those the ones you mean?


These are the ones. https://www.minnetonkamoccasin.com/men/styles/moccasins/double-deerskin-softsole-men

Completely unstructured, soft, and light. Not practical for prolonged walking around, but fine for pool and beach. Slip a tee shirt on over your bathing suit and walk across the street to the beach bar or grill.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Heard good things about OluKai and HariKari, but never had firsthand experience. However, I love my Rainbows and Chacos. Rainbows are definitely more beach-wear, but I would feel comfortable backpacking in my Chacos. They're basically indestructible and have incredible arch support- I alternate between these and Sperry on the weekends.

sandals are going to get their detractors here, but I don't really give a d*mn- my Chacos have been a fantastic piece of gear


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't tell you relieved I am that the ones I mentioned aren't yours. I like the others MUCH better. Unfortunately for me, having once clicked on the high lighted text, I now get the damned baby blue beaded ones coming up on half the sites I visit.


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

Flip flops are great. No, I don't wear them to the grocery store, but in the summer I try to spend as much time as I can at the shore, or at the lake, or at my neighbor's pool, and when I am at any of those places I am probably wearing flops. I know Rainbows are great, but I have to have a flop that can get totally wet, so the leather ones don't really work for me. I have always liked Reefs, but a lot of their models have cloth that gets wet and stays wet, so their not the right ones for me, either. My workhorse is a flip flop made by Crocs - all rubber except for a nylon piece that goes between the big and second toe - they are super comfortable, durable, can be dunked under water without a worry - and yes, they may be reasonably ugly, but since they are flip flops I don't care. I have a couple good friends who have homes at the shore and they, too, swear by their Croc flip flops. If I am wearing a bathing suit, I should be wearing my flip flops, and it is a good day in the summer when I can be in a bathing suit from early morning till well past cocktail hour.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I called Alden earlier. They couldn't have been nicer. However, alas, they do not anticipate producing shell cordovan flip flops in the near future. I cringe at how I'm to breach this to the Trad Forum.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

tda003 said:


> I called Alden earlier. They couldn't have been nicer. However, alas, they do not anticipate producing shell cordovan flip flops in the near future. I cringe at how I'm to breach this to the Trad Forum.


https://leathersoul.com/category/brands/island-slipper/
Island Slipper did, though. It was facilitated by LeatherSoul in Hawaii. I bought a pair and they were amazing. I forgot them at a hotel unfortunately and housekeeping decided to keep them rather than turning them into lost and found.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
For the additional dollars paid, did they design in any additional bio-mechanical support for the foot than is found in the average 'flip flop'? I can feel your pain at the loss of your slippers. Years back I did the same thing with a pair of loafers I'd packed, to serve as a second pair of shoes for the trip. As I recall, I left them sitting tucked between the nightstand and a wall. Sad...but I am thankful they were not a pair of my shell cordovans!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Depending upon usage I have not yet found one perfect shoe for beach/pool/resort time. Rather I have a few depending upon need:
- Having lived in Miami for many years I do think a nice pair of flip flops is great for walks on the beach when the sand gets hot. I do have a pair of Olukai's that I thrifted last year and the leather is quite nice. Definitely not your run of the mill flip flops and pretty pricey at retail. Also fit In better at the pool when staying at a nice resort in the Caribbean or similar.
- For going in the ocean when I am uncertain about a soft sandy bottom I like a pair of Teva's. Wraparound birkenstock's are a nice higher end leather option. Both of these can easily be worn in the water and then transiion to a casual lunch or shopping trip.
- I picked up my first par of espadrilles last year. Have not worn them much yet but these have the advantage of covering much of your foot and should function as a casual slip-on. I believe they will do well with shorts or even linen pants. However, these are not a look everyone will be comfortable with an have a definite European flair which I happen to like.
On the plus side all of these shoes are light and pack up small so packing for a beach resort vacation should not be difficult.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Olukai now has a closed toe mesh shoe that I wear, and the ends you can step on and use as a slide.

https://www.olukai.com/nohea-moku.html

I like to wear them when it gets rainy or I am at the beach. Easy to slip on and off, great arch support and yet, the mesh hides the toes

I will wear a pair of Birkenstock Arizonas with shorts to backyard BBQ's, grocery shopping, trips to Lowes.

I hate the thong type of flip flop. I see a lot of Chackos and I know people wear them hiking.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a number of leather sandals in my rotation. My favorites are made in Brazil and branded by Varvatos.
They are a mess, but I do love them so. Let me explain, you must buy them one full size to small as they stretch like crazy & they have a metal connector (x4) which attaches the heel portion to the sole that breaks within the first month of wear. I simply replace these with a vinyl zip tie and move on down the road. I will 







try and post a pic later.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I only wear flip flops to/on the beach and in the locker room at the gym. 

I would highly recommend you look at Vionic. They can be found in some local stores and online. They have a footbed that is basically shaped like an orthoses (aka orthotics) and give good support. Well made and worth a look.


----------

